
We’ve lost the internet, it’s all about damage control now - l33tbro
https://thenextweb.com/eu/2017/06/09/pirate-bay-founder-weve-lost-the-internet-its-all-about-damage-control-now/#.tnw_9SRuqmRp
======
subru
There needs to be a tech innovation that bypasses the internet, with a value
add to make it compelling enough, at least for the tech crowd initially. Such
innovation needs to be rooted in a plan that carries the long view regarding
risk management that was missed the first time around.

Otherwise, yes, it's too late.

~~~
atrudeau
IPFS?

~~~
noam87
Hi, I'm Regular User Steve. I use Chrome because Google told me it connects
faster to the Internet or uses less data or something. Last year someone gave
me a virus with Gmail so this time around I got a Mac because the guy at the
store told me Macs don't get viruses.

Anyway, can you explain to me why I should use this IPFS browser thing? Can I
still check my Gmail with it? Is it faster than Chrome?

~~~
type0
It connects faster to the Internet and doesn't give you viruses

------
nannePOPI
As usual people ask for more regulations, but when you do regulations
corporations always find a way around and become stronger. They become
stronger because the small guy doesn't have the money, the energy and the
lawyers to abide to every stupid regulation thrown at him.

It surprises me that it's the founder of tpb to call for more regulations,
since he made a website that survived this long thanks to a lack of
regulations.

Also it's false that today there is nothing outside of fb, google, etc There
are a lot of websites and services one can use and support so that they can
improve. There are a lot of cool communities outside those blessed by big
corps. But I can see how the billions of internet noobs that do stupid stuff
on fb or google get a lot of attentions. But they truly are noobs.

The only problem with fb, google, etc is that, as all corporations do, they
will eventually lobby the government to pass regulations so that they can have
an easier life against competition, and they are smart enough to do it so that
you can't see it coming. They won't say "google must rule", no, they will push
for ten new law every day, until there are thousands of laws and only well-
payed lawyer can abide them. This is how it's always worked in all industries,
in all countries. It's like a circle of economic self-destruction.

The only rule that the internet need is a rule to define what the internet is,
and that rule is embedded in the concept of Net Neutrality. Because of course
if I buy "the internet" I want the damn internet, not cable tv 2.0. And all
the extra rules, those about freedom of speech, etc should be about how there
shall be a lack of rules, not more rules.

If you ask for more rules you first get stupid stuff like the EU cookie law,
and then really bad stuff that makes life difficult for the little guy, but
not the big guy. When you ask for regulations from the government you pave the
road for the CORPORATIONS because they have the lawyer, the money, the energy
that the little guy does not have.

If you hate google and fb so much block them, for now it is possible to do it.
In almost all industries there are a lot of regulations. And most of this
regulations are in the end against the little guy, and favor the big guy.
Maybe one day there will be a lot of regulations for the internet, but none of
them will help the freedom of normal people, but just make corporations
stronger. And then you really won't be able to block fb, google, youtube, etc

------
didibus
What illness is Big Data causing us?

~~~
Joe-Z
From context it sounds like he's talking about the dependence people have on
services provided by Facebook and Google. (i.e. a government couldn't pass
regulation constraining facebook, since its citizens would rise in upheaval
being cut off from their 'drug of choice')

Big data seems to just be a synonym for the big 5 companies he's talking about
here. It confused me too at first.

~~~
didibus
Hum, even so, I don't see him mentioning downsides to that dependance. I
understand his argument, but you also can't say it's bad without showing how
it is.

Cigarettes causes massive health issues. But coffee turned out not to really
cause harm, and we're all addicted and dependent.

I think with the big 5 companies, it's unclear if any harm is being made like
with tobacco, or if it's an addiction we can all continue to enjoy like
coffee.

